# Help Required with Pure Tung Finish for a Cherry Table



## valerie (May 12, 2008)

Hello all,
I am finishing a cherry end table with pure tung oil. I am now regretting my finishing choice (this is my first serious woodworking project), but need some help as far as where to go from here. I have applied three coats of oil with 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper (each taking about 3 days to dry), and it still looks quite dull. It also doesn't seem to me like a lot of protection as far as scratching, moisture, etc. So my question is this: should I a) proceed with further coats of tung oil until I see better results b) give it one more coat and then a wax finish c) switch to a polymerized tung oil. What will the implications of this be if my first coats are pure? Will it dissolve the coats underneath? 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 14wntr (May 12, 2008)

What are you looking for in a finish? Glossy, Thick? I would think with an end table you would want plenty of protection on the top from drinks and the like. I dont think there will be any issues switching over to a more protective oil based finish as long as the first ones are dry. General Finishes work very well for protection and can be roughed up years later to recoat. (I know because I've done it) Why dont you go finish a piece of scrap wood if you are worried about it and try some different products? Personally I would go straight to a tougher oil finish.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

valerie said:


> Hello all,
> I am finishing a cherry end table with pure tung oil. I am now regretting my finishing choice (this is my first serious woodworking project), but need some help as far as where to go from here. I have applied three coats of oil with 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper (each taking about 3 days to dry), and it still looks quite dull. It also doesn't seem to me like a lot of protection as far as scratching, moisture, etc. So my question is this: should I a) proceed with further coats of tung oil until I see better results b) give it one more coat and then a wax finish c) switch to a polymerized tung oil. What will the implications of this be if my first coats are pure? Will it dissolve the coats underneath?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

If you're doing just an oil finish, the first coat or two could be thinned with mineral spirits, and just wiped on (no sandpaper). After many coats have been applied where the wood is well oiled and dry, wax could be applied. You will have a nice appearing finish, that's real easy to maintain.

It won't give a protective finish like a film finish. What you could do is mix your own potion of Tung oil, varnish or polyurethane, and mineral spirits in thirds and use as a wipe on. Since you have an oil start, you could just use a mineral spirits and polyurethane mix as a wipe on. Try out on an inconspicuous area to see what looks good to you.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

i have used tung oil on alot of my pieces. i would usually apply about 2-3 coats then apply about 3-4 coats of wipe on polyurethane, either gloss or satin.


----------



## BigHUGE201 (May 14, 2008)

i agree with jake, tung oil with a few coats of wipe on poly(which i have used many times in the past) should give it a nice look as well as protect it very well.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

If you are going to use an oil based varnish the oil serves no purpose.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

jerry said:


> If you are going to use an oil based varnish the oil serves no purpose.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


i understnad what you mean but was this in reponse to the poly idea?


----------

